# Part Bloodhound?



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Right now the retrieve is not an obligation in his mind. You will notice a big difference once he has been through FF. At this point you will have to pick your battle--you can go out and make him pick it up, or you can focus on having that strong recall, because by his stopping to sniff, you also have a violation of the here command. The obedience is going to need to be solid for CCing, so maybe focus on the here, heel, and sit standards. then you will be able to proceed with the tools you will build for ensuring the retrieve is completed.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shelly, you are exactly right! I don't know why I never made the connection, I have been working him on a long line, so I can ensure his recall, but perhaps, I need to step back and make it a little (or a lot) more reliable!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Have you walked through the pasture with Tag and just let him explore? Walk the edges, examine the brush, examine the scat, go through the cover, etc? The nose is one of the Golden's best attributes. This might help wear out the novelty of the smells, especially if they are new to him. This pasture sure could be interesting. After doing this you might get a better response. I guess if Tag is not FF'd, he must be young. Let him be a bit of a puppy.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

What Shelly said, and in addition, try holding a 2nd bumper and swinging it to lure him back in, "trade" bumpers when he gets back or otherwise have a party and immediately let him fetch another whether it's from a thrower or just a fun bumper....so he gets the idea that the faster he comes back the quicker he gets another one.
Beyond that this is one of those things that is immediately fixed with FF and CC so why stress over it when you know you're going to clean it up when you really start training?


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> What Shelly said, and in addition, try holding a 2nd bumper and swinging it to lure him back in, "trade" bumpers when he gets back or otherwise have a party and immediately let him fetch another whether it's from a thrower or just a fun bumper....so he gets the idea that the faster he comes back the quicker he gets another one.
> Beyond that this is one of those things that is immediately fixed with FF and CC so why stress over it when you know you're going to clean it up when you really start training?



I haven't FFed Riot yet either and we were having problems similar to yours, Laura. I found Anney's "double bumper" suggestion very effective! When I work 3 handed casting, I always have one more with me than I am throwing. I also agree, don't stress about it too much right now. Once Riot stops bringing his back promptly or getting distracted, I try to get one more good one then quit. I know I don't have the tool in my training bag to fix this yet.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Little different approach here. Get a bird do a short toss to retrieve and here. Then give him the bird as a mark. The second he picks it up get on the whistle and verbal and make a fool of yourself.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Radarsdad said:


> Little different approach here. Get a bird do a short toss to retrieve and here. Then give him the bird as a mark. The second he picks it up get on the whistle and verbal and make a fool of yourself.



Good idea!


----------

